# Homeopathy Cured My DP/DR!!



## Dannii

After a year of feeling extreme amounts of DP/DR, and trying everything from urine therapy (yeah, I was desperate) to psychotherapy & every herbal supplement I could find, homeopathy was the one thing that worked. I went to a homeopathic doctor, and of course had my doubts, I mean.. what could a small amount of herb mixed with a bottle of spring water do? There's no way something so small and weak could change this overpowering, lifechanging crisis I feel.

I described all of my symptoms to him.. no sense of emotion, eyes stay fixed on certain objects, mind feels blank and numb, the world feels like a slowmotion dream, unable to recall my past, questioning how I got this far in life, afraid of humans because it was so weird to see them talk and move, not recognizing my relatives, unable to complete sentences or pronunciate words correctly, a constant uneasy feeling in my chest and muscles, my inability to hold a conversation, the strange sensation that I shouldn't be talking when I am talking, the desire to constantly be quiet, the irratibility, the blurry vision, the lights that always have glares, EVERY POSSIBLE SYMPTOM I COULD NAME OFF!

He then asked me if I had smoked marijuana before, and I told him yes.. and that's how things progressively got worse. He smiled and told me that he had helped many people through this with the same symptoms I had. He even told me he suffered from it when he was my age!

He told me to take Nux Vomica 6x (one tablet in a 500 ml bottle of SPRING water) in 3 doses on Day 1, and my fog should be lifted.

As I said before, I was quite relieved and hopeful when he told me he's cured many people from this, but then again.. there was that doubt and worry that had taken over my life that was holding me back from truly believing in this. I mean..... SOME HERB-DILUTED SPRING WATER!! How would that help this huge problem?!?!

Well it did. He told me to wait 5 days without taking any supplements for all the allopathic medicines to clear my system, in which I would then take my homeopathic dose.

So the day came, and I took my first dose (which is a small swig of the water swallowed), I automatically felt a change in my field of vision. Things weren't as blended together and dream-like.. things seemed to have cleared up. I then made a rare visit to my family's living room where my Mother & Father were watching television, usually they talk to me while I'm passing into the kitchen and I just reply with a "yeah" or "no", because as many of you know.. depersonalization doesn't exactly make you feel like Einstein, but today I actually sat down with them and had a pretty good conversation. I didn't feel like my tongue was chopped off and words flowed freely from my brain to my mouth to the air. I didn't feel akward when talking anymore!! And I actually made some witty comments that took my Mom & Dad by surprise. "See, this is the way you should be all the time! Don't take everything so seriously." They even saw the change in a matter of minutes!

5 hours later, it was time to take my second dose, which I did. My vision got even more focused in and clear. My brain was racing with ideas when I was listening to my Goldfrapp CD.. it felt like a dam's wall was let down after a year, and all the thoughts that were building up behind it were released into my brain. It felt so great to be creative again! (I took the 2nd dose at 11 PM, everyone was asleep by then.. so there was no verbal communication to report on)

6 hours later, I took my third and last dose. Needless to say, I am going out to the club next Friday for the first time in months. I am going to celebrate this wonderful miracle and occasion with dancing, communication, and drinks. (NO DRUGS FOR ME EVER AGAIN!! Now I see why marijuana is banned, damn you stoners for filling my mind with peace, love, unharmful bullshit!)

During this whole time, I did pray... I felt it was my last hope. Homeopathy seemed like the right path. It is a single dose that usually provides permanent positive results within minutes. Thank you God, and whoever created Homeopathy for this wonderful blessing! I feel that this past year of daze & depression are going to make me stronger in the end. It feels great to be back.


----------



## Paideuo

Herrmm....... First your DP/DR was cured by your mother taking her anti-psychotics for her Schizophrenia and thus reducing your stress levels; then it was cured when you started fasting - at the behest of some article you found god knows where on the internet (Let me tell you something. The last thing a DP/DRed brain needs is to be starved); and now you are cured due to the "effect" of a homeopathic remedy - homeopathic remedies having, in most cases, no remedial value.

Either you are pulling our legs or the placebo effect has been at work each and every time, I am thinking.

The crux of Homeopathy is the belief that administering a patient with a drug, which in healthy person is believed create the symptoms that the patient is experiencing, will cure him - which is counterintuitive and just stupid. Homeopaths also believe that the more this agent is diluted in some solution whether water or alcohol or whatever, the more potent it becomes - and this notion just flies in the face of science and everything empirical. Homeopathy is such a bunch of crap...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homeopathy

However, with that said, don't let my words ruin what you are experiencing, if indeed you aren't lying to us. You feel better and that is REAL, even if you weren't cured in the way you thought you were; you were cured by your belief that you would be cured, so just continue to believe that you will be well, and all should be fine. 



> And I actually made some witty comments that took my Mom & Dad by surprise. "See, this is the way you should be all the time! Don't take everything so seriously."


In another post you said your mother was a Schizophrenic? I kind of don't buy that a Schizophrenic would respond is such a fashion. Something about that doesn't seem right. Generally they don't have a very strong grip on reality and what constitutes normal and healthy behaviour, and, in addition, they have a difficult time empathizing with others - putting themselves in others' shoes - and understanding the world around them. All in all, it just doesn't seem fitting that your mother would instantly recognize a change in your behaviour, recognize that it was more healthy, and attribute the cause to your not "taking things so seriously" - especially if she wasn't on her meds. They are just not that sharp and mentally competent in most cases, I find.


----------



## Dreamland

I'm sorry....but my only reply to this post is something Boss-Player pimp Bishop Don "Magic" Juan would say.........Ni**a pleeeez!!!!


----------



## comfortably numb

Im more then abit skeptical about your supposed cure by this homeopathic remedy. You sound abit trollish.

For starter's nux vomica is a very poisonous tree which is what strychnine is derived from. It also has other poisonous drug's in it as well. So if there had been enough of the drug in that paticular mixture to have any effect dp/dr would be the least of your worries. You would be having seizures so bad that the bones in your back would break. It's supposedly about the most horrible way that you can possibly die.

Strychnine is a very strong stimulant which mean's that your anxiety would go through the goddamn roof. So even if you did only get a tiny amount of the drug into your blood and not enough to poison you it would in all common sense make your anxiety and dp/dr much worse.

Also stop being a baby and quit blaming stoners for your problem's. Marijuana is not illegal because it's harmful and nobody shoved that joint in your mouth to begin with. You chose to smoke it.

You also said you are going to celebrate this miracle (god help me for repeating that) with drink's. Last time i checked alcohol was a drug and a pretty strong one at that.

And are you that much of a sheep that you need the government to tell you what you can and cannot put in your body?


----------



## peacedove

comfortably numb said:


> For starter's nux vomica is a very poisonous tree which is what strychnine is derived from.


Holy crap! Thank you comfortably numb. My dumbass was gonna go find this shit and gulp it down.

Dannii, you tryin' to kill me?


----------



## Pablo

There is nothing poisonous about homeopathic nux vomica, you could take 10,0000 pills without it making you ill, I have taken it but unfortunately it didnt do anything for me, its supposed to be good for a hangover though.


----------



## Martinelv

Homeopathy is the latest, greatest ruse of all time. It has absolutely no medical benefits whatsover, except for placebo. Chemically, it has not the slightest effect on your body. Zero.

I've tried it before, with the thought in my head that it wasn't going to make the slightest bit of difference and...hey presto, it didn't. A total and utter waste of money.

It's a scandal that these 'cures' are out there, fleecing the desperate of huge amounts of money for what abouts to a vial of water. Why are there so many people who are fooled by such astoundingly, shockingly absurd ideas?


----------



## Monkeydust

I agree with the above.

If you're thinking of trying something like this, ask yourself: "Does this add up? Does this make sense?"

If the answer is no then don't waste your dollar.


----------



## comfortably numb

peacedove said:


> Holy crap! Thank you comfortably numb. My dumbass was gonna go find this shit and gulp it down.
> 
> Dannii, you tryin' to kill me?


 You wouldnt have had anything to worry about if you did get this homeopathic remedy. Id say there is so little of the active ingrediant's in these nux vomica homeopathic concoction's that would have to drink a barrell full of it before you feel any effect's from it.

Id say there is next to zero active alkaloid's in these brew's.

If one did get real nux vomica and ingest it the drug would certainly take your mind off your dp/dr lol.


----------



## flat

You know, in some strange way I can almost see how homeopathy might work. It's like how a vaccination works...small amounts of a virus that the body can adapt to and program it's own defense mechanism against.


----------



## Pablo

I saw a professional homeopath a few years ago and he told me he had helped quite a few people who had a bad reaction to cannabis, he said he prescribed them homeopathic magic mushrooms and homeopathic THC ! as they were the compounds closest to the one which caused the problem.


----------



## livinginhell333

does it really work? i need something to work, i want to feel feelings emotions and full thoughts again, how does that happen? i really want to get back in my mind and body again, but i don't know how to.


----------



## Guest

livinginhell333 said:


> does it really work? i need something to work, i want to feel feelings emotions and full thoughts again, how does that happen? i really want to get back in my mind and body again, but i don't know how to.


R u on any meds?


----------



## livinginhell333

yea i'm on anafranil but it doesn't really work.


----------



## Martinelv

> does it really work?


No, it doesn't. Some people swear but it however, saying that it can cure everything from acne to HIV. But it's nonsense. Utter nonsense. In the cases where people have had some benefit from it, it is overwealmingly due to placebo. And if we have come to a point where we have to rely on that, we might has well pack up out mental suitcases and head to the nearest long-stay psychiatric institution.


----------



## Guest

livinginhell333 said:


> yea i'm on anafranil but it doesn't really work.


try celexa

it pulled me out of the dream state


----------



## Pablo

livinginhell333 said:


> does it really work?


It didnt work for me but there is a whole professsion of people who make a living out of it and there is even a Royal Society of homeopaths here in England who swear that it works, but im not sure it is any more than a placebo but I have an open mind.


----------



## Rozanne

Normally I am anti-homeopathic medicine. But maybe it is worth looking into. My mum told me on the phone the other day that she experienced a few months in a 70s where she felt like she was in a dream, and was _cured_ by a homeopathic remedy ???


----------



## Milan

An article that fits this thread.

http://www.ratbags.com/rsoles/comment/homeopathy.htm


----------



## jeremy

Well done Danni, thats good to hear.


----------



## livinginhell333

yasko said:


> livinginhell333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea i'm on anafranil but it doesn't really work.
> 
> 
> 
> try celexa
> 
> it pulled me out of the dream state
Click to expand...

yea i have taken celexa before a while back hasn't done much, that anafranil has probably worked the best as far as i don't think about dp/dr as much but it doesn't make it lessen, i don't get as frustrated nemore either but its not a huge improvement, maybe i should continue it, i need to bring the new prescription to the pharmacy.


----------



## Paideuo

jeremy said:


> Well done Danni, thats good to hear.


I am sorry, but Danni is a troll who is trying to kill us all. :x I am sure that he doesn't even have DP/DR. :roll:


----------



## Mareegirl

Everyone here needs to shut the fuck up. Seriously. I don't care who gets angry at me... but why the fuck are you trying to argue against someone claiming they feel better? Are you that bitter??

Dannii, I hope we never hear from you again. Because either this worked, or you had a gimmer of hope... and these people, when you get right down to it, really are sick in the head to yell at you for what you posted.


----------



## rlf

If Dannii was on the level he would be responding to all this and vigorously defending himself.


----------



## Mareegirl

Or maybe you've embarrassed the shit out of him.


----------



## rlf

What say ye, Dannii?


----------



## Hopefull

seems its quite the distraction.

Danni is probably laughing his/her bum off


----------



## Guest

Martinelv said:


> does it really work?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. Some people swear but it however, saying that it can cure everything from acne to HIV. But it's nonsense. Utter nonsense.
Click to expand...

What's to say that DR/DP could be caused due to a placebo (In the respect of a belief)? Fight fire with fire.


----------



## desperado

why are so many people on here so cynical and so suspicious and so judgemental on things they obviously don?t seem to know very much.
because it?s not logic reasoning behind your arguments.

if homeopathic remedies couldn?t do nothing against illness why would it become so widespread?
why do now more and more doctors prescribe homeopathic remedies (here in germany)?
i know so many reports of people who got rid of illness with the help of a homeopath.
and the placebo thing ... why does a 2 year old kid stops crying almost instantly after a fall, accident etc. when the mother gives the kid a drop of bach flower on their tongue? ...there are also lots of reports where kids where involved and they have been helped by homeopathic remedies.


----------



## Guest

......


----------



## shaunoc1

My God, I just cannot believe the reactions people get on these forums when they try to put out positive messages. Someone actually said:

"I am sorry, but Danni is a troll who is trying to kill us all. Mad I am sure that he doesn't even have DP/DR."

In my experience, positivity is half the battle when getting rid of DP (and I have defeated it completely) and people who say terrible things like the above are doing no favours for themselves or anyone else. Misery loves company and hates it when anyone decides to leave the party.

Danni, if you have found a recovery method that works for you, then congratulations and thank you for your post; it's a lot easier to never speak of DP once you have gotten out of it (which I am convinced is one of the reasons it is not as widely acknowledged as it should be). It's a big effort to discuss DP once you're out of it, and when people in this forum attack someone who does, they are driving away the exact sort of positive messages that are essential for DP recovery.

All the haters, you can stay stuck in your aggressive little worlds. If you want to get out of DP, you have to be positive every day. Anxiety, negativity and depression are often prominent factors in the onset and perpetuation of DP. You have to ignore anyone who criticises you for your enthusiasm or tries to bring you down at all.

I am sure that I'll get all the usual people laughing at me for saying all this; I might even get someone accusing me of never having had the condition in the first place (which has happened to me before). But you know what? That's an easy way out. It's much easier to commune with people who share a common depression than to believe and give credit to someone who has recovered from that depression. It's much easier to criticize them, laugh at their newfound enthusiasm and even tell yourselves that they were never "really" sick or depressed like you are.

The fact is that because of the ocd-based nature of DP the responsibility is always on you and you alone to get out of this condition. Ignore the haters. If you really want out of this thing, you can do it; just like Danni did and just like I did. And it starts out with reducing your anxiety, negativity and aggression - and looking at yourself and others in a more positive, accepting light.


----------



## comfortably numb

I think alot of people came off hard on dannii because his cure seemed full of shat. Homeopathy and especially that paticular mixture he claimed cured him would not help dp/dr. If it was a active medication (which it's not) it would make him worse if anything or possibly kill him if there was enough alkaloids in it.

So if it did cure him it was pure placebo and nothing else.

I know that might sound negative but im saying it. Being positive doesent mean believing and agreeing in every hocus pocus cure that comes along anyway.


----------



## Guest

comfortably numb said:


> I think alot of people came off hard on dannii because his cure seemed full of shat.


lol, to the point i see, Jolly good show old boy... hey i got time so i'll reply to your pm now mate =)


----------



## flat

So how's danni doing now? Is he still cured? If you're still here danni give us a progress report.


----------



## Catharsis

comfortably numb said:


> I think alot of people came off hard on dannii because his cure seemed full of shat.


Lol. A good and honest answer.


----------



## lostsoul

Perhaps its better not to judge Danii before we know the truth. It would be an extremely cowardness if he would just come on this forum and post something full of shit. If so, we should feel pity for him for having such an ugly and pityfull soul.

But please lets not judge him in any case. As long as he doesn't reply to this topic lets not take his advice too seriously.

If you want to cure you know yourself exactly what to do, because the key is inside you. You probably just don't have enough discipline or willpower to do something with the key.

If you want to get better its simple, do anything to get rid of anxiety. Have a normal life with normal friends where you feel safe with. Do normal stuff, go outside every day, meet people etc. Eat healthy, no sugar, coffee, nicotine. Excersise. Yoga. Meditation.
And don't expect this to cure you in two weeks. It can take a month, it can take two years. Be strong!

Dannii, in case you got really cured I'm extremely happy for you and I hope you will have a beautiful life. In case you're trying to make fun of us in giving us hope, I forgive you and I hope all other do too and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Andre

Sorry to resurrect this topic, but I would like to know some new opinions about this.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to have to agree with Comfortably Numb, not only because he was the first person to ever help me on this site. Also due to the fact we don't advise on homeopathic or medical ways. There is no ONE cure for DP. If there were, none of us would be here.


----------

